# Welches Notebook ist besser?



## ev3rest (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Wollte mir jetzt nen neues Notebook kaufen.
Hatte mir den Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk ausgesucht.


Produktbeschreibung: - 43.9 cm ( 17.3" ) - Core i7 4702MQ - Windows 8 64-Bit - 8 GB RAM - 750 GB HDD
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4. Generation 4702MQ / 2.2 GHz / 6 MB Cache
Speicher: 8 GB DDR3
Speicherkapazität: 750 GB HDD
Optisches Laufwerk: DVD SuperMulti
Display: 43.9 cm ( 17.3" ) LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung CineCrystal 1600 x 900 / HD+
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - 4 GB
Batterie: 6 Zellen - bis zu 4 Stunden


Jetzt habe ich bei Mediamarkt diesen Laptop gefunden.

ACER Aspire V3-772G-54208G75MAKK i5-4200M/8GB/750GB

Intel® Core™ i5-4200M Prozessor der vierten Generation (bis zu 3,10 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-Technik 2.0, 3 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
8 GB DDR3-RAM
Full HD Acer Comfy View™ Non-Glare (matt) TFT mit LED Backlight

NVIDIA®
Grafikkarte
Grafikkarte:GeForce® GTX 760M
GDDR5 VRAM 2 GB

beide kosten 799€


Das knackpunkt ist. Was lohnt sich mehr, ein i 7 Prozessor mit ner gt750m Graka oder ein i 5 mit ner gtx 760m?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

In den meisten Games wird der Dualcore mit der besseren Grafikkarte schneller sein, weil bei der CPU die Anforderungen nie SO krass hoch sind, dass das ein Problem ist.

Aber es kann - vor allem in Zukunft - passieren, dass dann doch mal Games kommen, in denen der Dualcore nicht mehr als 30 FPS schafft, der Quadcore aber trotz langsamerer Karte auf zB 40FPS kommt. Auf der anderen Seite: der Dualcore hat den deutlich besseren Takt, der gleicht also vieles auch aus.

Kann man aber echt ganz schwer vorhersagen - hier die beiden Karten mit Spielebenchmarks, leider sind die Spiele wohl in beiden Fällenmit nem Quadcore gemacht (klick auf die FPS-Werte, dann sieht man das Testnotebook) NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Aber ganz ehrlich: ich würde eher das mit dem Dualcore nehmen, denn DIE Spiele oder Grafikeinstellungen, die wirklich "zwangsweise" nen Notebook-Quadcore verlangen und mit nem Dualcore, selbst wenn der nen hohen Takt hat, nicht mehr gut laufen, die bräuchten sowieso mehr Power als eine 750m oder 760m bieten kann.

Wenn ein Spiel lediglich von einem Qaudcore "profitiert", dann wird der schnellere Takt des Dualcores diesen Vorteil also sicher meistens gut kompensieren. Also sagen wir mal: gleiche Grafikkarte, und ein Spiel läuft mit nem Quadcore 20% schneller als ein Dualcore mit gleichem Takt => der Dualcore HIER in Deinem Fall hat aber ja nen deutlich höheren Takt, UND ne bessere Grafikarte. Das sollte sich also selbst dann ausgleichen.

Ein Notebook 760m ist ja weit weit entfernt von einer Desktop GTX 760. D.h. beide Notebooks würden sowieso nicht lange "halten", wenn es um noch kommende neue Spiele geht, die wirklich hohe Anforderungen haben. Battlefield 3 schafft die GTX 760m mit nem Quadcore auf "mittel" in 1366x768 allerdings noch mit sehr guten 70FPS, die 750m mit Quadocre schafft 45FPS.


----------



## ev3rest (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In den meisten Games wird der Dualcore mit der besseren Grafikkarte schneller sein, weil bei der CPU die Anforderungen nie SO krass hoch sind, dass das ein Problem ist.
> 
> Aber es kann - vor allem in Zukunft - passieren, dass dann doch mal Games kommen, in denen der Dualcore nicht mehr als 30 FPS schafft, der Quadcore aber trotz langsamerer Karte auf zB 40FPS kommt. Auf der anderen Seite: der Dualcore hat den deutlich besseren Takt, der gleicht also vieles auch aus.
> 
> ...



Danke für die gute Hilfe. Dachte auch darüber nach das bisher nen dualcore aussreicht.  Habe aber nicht gewusst wie viel der höhere Takt des Dualcore ausmacht. Ich hast mir auf jedenfall bei der Entscheidung geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Is aber echt schwer zu sagen - zB sind moderne core i3 mit nur zwei Kernen in so gut wie jedem Spiel schneller als ähnlich teure AMD-Quadcores,. Auch in den Spielen, bei denen "man" sagt, dass ein Quad "nötig" sei. Es kann aber sein, auch weil die neuen Konsolen auf 8Kern-CPUs setzen, dass es halt relativ Bald dann Spiele gibt, denen 2 Kerne selbst bei nem Mega-Takt nicht mehr reichen.


----------

